# If you have Bejeweled 2 on iPhone 4 please answer this question



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I noticed a problem with Bejeweled 2 and was wondering if it is the game, or if it is my iPhone 4.

I am usually able to select the gem that I want to move but certain gems will not become active, instead a gem next to them will.  I can touch that square over and over and it will not become active.  There are only three or four squares that have this problem, the rest are normal.

I deleted the game and re-downloaded it but I still have this problem.

I went to Best Buy and when they get their next shipments of iPhones in I can exchange mine for another one, but before I do that I would like to know if this is normal for Bejeweled 2.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Nobody has Bejeweled 2 on their iPhone 4?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have the version that contains the Blitz game. So far, I've had no problems with mine at all. I'd exchange the phone if I were in your shoes.  Good luck!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd make note of the spots you're having problems, and see if you can test them using something else.  There was one review in the Bejeweled app page that cited the same issue, but that was out of 50 or so that I browsed.  If it is an app problem, it's not widespread, but I'd personally want to be very sure that it was an actual phone issue before I went through the hassle of doing an exchange.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!  I expected Best Buy to call yesterday but they didn't, so I'm going to do Victoria's suggestion and see if I have trouble on those spots with other apps.


----------

